# Free LL nappy.



## mummy_mi

Not sure if this has been posted anywhere or not and I'll pop it in the freebie section too.

In the Feb issue of Mother and Baby, at the back, in the ad section, Little Lambs are are offering a free nappy (either Bamboo, Cotton or Microfibre) to people who send in the coupon to them. No photocopies and only 1 per household.

I'm just about to start Chloe in LL so if anyone has a coupon and isnt going to bother getting one could I please have it, and I can get my mum to order it for me.

Happy free cloth all x


----------



## kirsten1985

They have it in Green Parent too, I got a free microfibre size 2 to try out, and you get a wrap and liner too which I wasn't expecting! Really good offer :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

ooo I'll pick up a copy when I can get to the shop lol


----------



## mommyof3co

Wow lucky!! I wish we could do it here :( Enjoy ladies :D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:thumbup: thanks x


----------



## Lu28

Thanks!


----------



## Rachel_C

Thanks for posting this!

Kirsten, where do you get Green Parent from? I've never heard of it but I've had a look at their website and I want it!


----------



## kirsten1985

I get a subscription, I love it! It's bi-monthly so only six issues a year, makes it a bit cheaper! :D


----------



## Babyshambelle

Brilliant, thanks for this! Love a good freebie!


----------



## saraendepity

thanks for this...i'll defo have to have a look at green parent :thumbup: thanks Kirsten :)


----------



## CountingDown

Thanks for posting, need to build up my stash lol x


----------



## Missy

Thanks! I love freebies :)


----------



## thelilbump

I've never heard of green parent either, will whsmith sell it?


----------



## kirsten1985

I don't know, I have never seen it in shops. Have a look at their website, will prob tell you where they sell it on there. It's a great mag :)

https://www.thegreenparent.co.uk/


----------



## Rachel_C

I've just subscribed :)

Now off to the shops to get Mother and Baby for the freebie! I did have two LL nappies when LO was born but I didn't like two-part nappies back then and I want to try them again.


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I think I've seen Green Parent in a largeish WH Smith.


----------



## mummypeanut

Kirsten,

I have the green parent subscription too - what page is the voucher on? I must be being blind!!!

cheers xxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Somewhere near the back, I don't have it with me sorry. Bottom corner of one of the near the back pages. It's green and fairly big! :)


----------



## thelilbump

kirsten1985 said:


> I don't know, I have never seen it in shops. Have a look at their website, will prob tell you where they sell it on there. It's a great mag :)
> 
> https://www.thegreenparent.co.uk/

There was 1 left in smiths today but i couldn't find the voucher in it? Was it in feb's issue? Looks a fab magazine of the queue hadn't been stupidly big i might have got it.


----------



## mummypeanut

thelilbump said:


> kirsten1985 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know, I have never seen it in shops. Have a look at their website, will prob tell you where they sell it on there. It's a great mag :)
> 
> https://www.thegreenparent.co.uk/
> 
> There was 1 left in smiths today but i couldn't find the voucher in it? Was it in feb's issue? Looks a fab magazine of the queue hadn't been stupidly big i might have got it.Click to expand...

Yeah i found it in my last issue, not the one thats in the shops now. Xxx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

That IS a good freebie. I'm brand new to cloth nappies so it's good to try a few different types. 

Thanks :D


----------



## TTC4No3

ooh I'll be getting a copy of the mag tomorrow  Is there a postage cost or anything? Thanks for posting about it OP!


----------



## mummy_mi

you just need a stamp to send it off to them, no cost at all for p&p for the free nappy. A really good actual 100% free offer!


----------



## TTC4No3

Got the mag today :D And picked up the free dry shampoo at Boots too. Bargain :D Thanks again!


----------



## bunnyhop

Has anyone recieved theres yet? Just wondering how long it takes i think the offers been running since Nov x


----------



## bunnyhop

I actually got mine today so recieved within 5 days of posting the voucher :thumbup:


----------



## TTC4No3

bunnyhop said:


> I actually got mine today so recieved within 5 days of posting the voucher :thumbup:

ooh ace; did u get a wrap etc with it? I sent mine off monday so hopefully will be here soon :)


----------



## bunnyhop

TTC4No3 said:


> bunnyhop said:
> 
> 
> I actually got mine today so recieved within 5 days of posting the voucher :thumbup:
> 
> ooh ace; did u get a wrap etc with it? I sent mine off monday so hopefully will be here soon :)Click to expand...

Yep the a free ickle wrap too its excellent! Id imagine yours will be with you today too x


----------



## saraendepity

oooh thats great!!! i sent mine off on monday too so fingers crossed it comes soon :)


----------



## Lu28

Ooh! I sent mine off on Saturday, haven't had anything yet though


----------



## lfernie

I just got mine in the post and i posted it second class on Monday :happydance: 

Now the questions, I got bamboo and I think I read on here somewhere it need to be washed more often that other materials to reach full absobancy, how many washes roughly? x


----------



## mummypeanut

yay mine turned up - I ordered the small size which is what theyve delivered but shesh its HUGE! (bear in mind im thinking 'newborn')


----------



## bunnyhop

lfernie said:


> I just got mine in the post and i posted it second class on Monday :happydance:
> 
> Now the questions, I got bamboo and I think I read on here somewhere it need to be washed more often that other materials to reach full absobancy, how many washes roughly? x

Id give it atleast 4 washes probably needs 6 to get it upto full capasity x


----------



## lfernie

Thanks, will start just now then x


----------



## saraendepity

Bamboo takes up to 10 washes before it reaches full absorbency :) ......oh no i ordered the larger size so if the smalls are coming up little god help us !!!LOL


----------



## Lu28

Mine still hasn't arrived, hope they didn't lose my voucher!


----------



## Blob

Oooh i didnt even notice :dohh:


----------



## TTC4No3

mummypeanut said:


> yay mine turned up - I ordered the small size which is what theyve delivered but shesh its HUGE! (bear in mind im thinking 'newborn')

lol; I just received mine; went for 0-9mths size as hoping it will be for the next one (if i ever get freaking pregnant..........) and I thought it looked tiny!! bare in mind all my other ones have been birth-potty one size nappies that you fold a bit differently depending on baby's size.


----------



## kirsten1985

Freya still fits in her size 1s fine, but I ordered a size 2 as it seemed sensible! It fits, but is big. I got microfibre as it's the only one I haven't tried, but she weed through it with one wee the other day :dohh:

If anyone wants to swap a cotton for my microfibre (size 1 or 2, used or new, not bothered!) then I'm up for that!


----------



## Monkeh

Hmm, I haven't got mine yet. I ordered size 2 as well. If it's too big now I'll just put it away til Dexter fattens up a bit! :lol:


----------



## TTC4No3

just thought... I ordered one to go to my in-laws address (as offer was only one per address...) and looking at the packaging; as they used the coupon for the address label it clearly reads Baby Nappy 0-9mths... hmmmm wonder what they'll think!! they don't know we're trying for #3. Wonder if I can get away saying it's for my DD's doll... hmm lol


----------



## mummypeanut

TTC4No3 said:


> mummypeanut said:
> 
> 
> yay mine turned up - I ordered the small size which is what theyve delivered but shesh its HUGE! (bear in mind im thinking 'newborn')
> 
> lol; I just received mine; went for 0-9mths size as hoping it will be for the next one (if i ever get freaking pregnant..........) and I thought it looked tiny!! bare in mind all my other ones have been birth-potty one size nappies that you fold a bit differently depending on baby's size.Click to expand...

hehe! I think maybe I'm just in denile about how big babies are!


----------



## CountingDown

I am still waiting for mine too x


----------



## Lu28

CountingDown said:


> I am still waiting for mine too x

Glad someone else is, thought it was just me!

Is anyone else waiting who posted their voucher last week?


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam can still wear his size 1s and he is almost 17lb. but I have a preloved size 2, which I tried out last week, and it fit fine, a little bulky maybe, but no gaping round the legs. I was quite surprised, but don't think the size 1s will still be ok in 3 months time. odd, since he's not a big baby.

I requested a size 2. am interested to see if the wrap is any good. we haven't been able to use the size 1 wraps in a few months and they leak every time now. :( shame, as they were quite reliable when he was smaller.


----------



## krissie1234uk

I'm still waiting for mine, posted the voucher 1st class on Monday. Hope it arrives, I made OH take me to Asda to buy the magazine especially for it!


----------



## saraendepity

still waiting for mine and it was posted 1st class on monday .... :shrug:


----------



## Monkeh

Yup, mine was also posted 1st class on Monday. FX it comes tomorrow :)


----------



## Monkeh

Mine came today. It does look massive (I got the bigger size) but maybe it's deceptive and will look better once it's on! It's in the wash now, so I may actually be able to use it in a couple of days. (I got bamboo)


----------



## lfernie

Yeah I go the bamboo one and I just kept putting it in the wash with everything about 3 times then just started putting it on LO but only leaving it on him for an hour. I get ants in my pants x


----------



## saraendepity

mine came today :) soooo tempted to send off for another one lol


----------



## Lu28

Mine arrived today!! :happydance: I got the bamboo one, how many washes do you think it'd need before it'd be ok to use at night? I'm so impatient!!


----------



## krissie1234uk

Mine came today! It's been ages since I got a new nappy, I'm far too excited!


----------



## lfernie

I go the bamboo and washed it about 3 times before i put on LO but I think they take 10 washes to reach full absorbancy x


----------



## saraendepity

Daisy has already had hers on :blush: LOL tho like Ilferne said Bamboo will take anywhere up to 10 washes to reach full absorbency....depends if Aisling is heavy wetter etc.... i'd wash it 3-4 times before trying it overnight! :hugs:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## lfernie

saraendepity said:


> Daisy has already had hers on :blush: LOL tho like Ilferne said Bamboo will take anywhere up to 10 washes to reach full absorbency....depends if Aisling is heavy wetter etc.... i'd wash it 3-4 times before trying it overnight! :hugs:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxx

I'm just going by what you told me last week :rofl: x


----------



## saraendepity

:thumbup:


----------



## Mary Jo

mine arrived today as well - am v impressed by the service. usually expect these things to take weeks. wonder if the mag is still in the shops?

have never had a new LL, mine were all preloved - it's so silky and soft, more like a Tots Bots Bamboozle. Have they changed the fabric (the bamboo) or is that what they're like new and then they go more towelling-like once washed a million times?


----------



## kirsten1985

I have had my bamboo LLs for ages and they are still lovely and soft. Just like when they were new :)


----------



## saraendepity

Mary jo i think its the cotton ones that go all towelly


----------



## Mary Jo

My bamboo LLs are way more silky than my cotton ones (which tend towards the crunchy end of the spectrum) but they are not even close to as silky as this brand new one. Guess time (and a few months' of washing) will tell.


----------



## Mrs G

Complete novice here but who loves a freebie!

Can you please tell me what I am best to order just to try out when dd arrives, am really confused!!

Thanks
x


----------



## mummypeanut

Mrs G said:


> Complete novice here but who loves a freebie!
> 
> Can you please tell me what I am best to order just to try out when dd arrives, am really confused!!
> 
> Thanks
> x

It depends what you want

Bamboo is very absorbant but takes a long time to dry
microfiber is less absorbant but dries quickly
Cotton is a good imbetween 

 Take your pick based on drying space, turn round time, how likely you are to have a heavy wetter (who knows :wacko:)

xxx


----------

